
The Complete Web2.0 Directory - Something to check before you start that next idea - semigeek
http://www.go2web20.net/
======
ecuzzillo
Seems to me that many good things have come from founders not knowing that
something had been done before; also, in general, being the first to market
with an idea doesn't seem to have a particularly big impact if someone comes
along with a vastly better version, second. The concept seems flawed.

------
danielha
This is just good for a sensory overload of 2.0-trendy logos.

Any new web service worth a damn should have "Web 2.0" qualities -- intuitive,
user-centric, worthwhile data or tools. Maybe this directory will list every
website from this point forward...

------
zkinion
I like the site. I don't know if its a good place to think up ideas, or to
even check if "somebody else is doing it" which doesn't really matter. It is a
nice resource to quickly see stuff thats out there. Try to find some good in
everything :)

------
davidw
Just a big white page with some links on the bottom here... Oh, it appears
that it's some crappy flash application, that would explain that.

------
immad
Wouldn't google be a better way to find what you are looking for? Having said
that I might add mine anyway :-).

